# Zdjęcie: Szukać go czy je?



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

kilka dni temu miałem małą dyskusję z koleżanką o pytaniu, czy mówi się "Szukać go" czy "Szukać je". 

Napisałem do niej *"Mam zdjęcie, które mogłoby Ci się podobać. Czekaj, szukam go." *

Po tym próbowała cały czas wyjaśnić mi, że to powinno być "Szukam je", skoro 'go' to męski zaimek. Zapytałem o to jeszcze dwóch kolegów. Jeden z nich nie jest pewien, jakie zdanie jest poprawne, a inny sądzi, że powinno być "Szukam go", ale nikt by nawet nie zwrócił uwagi, gdyby usłyszał "Szukam je".
Moim zdaniem (i chodzi mi tylko o reguły gramatyczne) powinno być "Szukam go", ponieważ pytaniem jest "Kogo/czego szukam?" Mówi się też "Szukam jej" a nie "Szukam ją". 

Jaka jest wasza opinia? Wiem, że są ludzie, którzy mówią "Szukam je", ale chodzi mi tu tylko o poprawność gramatyczną tego zdania i o to czy "Szukam go" jest w ogóle dopuszczalne a nie hiper-poprawne.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## BezierCurve

Szukamy zwykle kogo?/czego? (dopełniacz), a więc forma "go" na pewno jest poprawna. Co do użycia biernika - "je" (szukać kogo? / co?) - taka forma być może istnieje w jakimś podręczniku jako "dopuszczalna", ale wydaje mi się to mało prawdopodobne.


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> [...]
> Jaka jest wasza opinia? Wiem, że są ludzie, którzy mówią "Szukam je", ale chodzi mi tu tylko o poprawność gramatyczną tego zdania i o to czy "Szukam go" jest w ogóle dopuszczalne a nie hiper-poprawne.
> [...]


Normatywnie tylko "szukać kogo/czego" jest poprawne:szukać ndk I 1. sprawdzać gdzieś, czy ktoś lub coś się tam znajduje, starać się znaleźć kogoś lub coś   ktoś, coś szuka kogoś, czegoś (nie: kogoś, nie: coś, nie: za kimś, nie: za czymś)   (gdzieś): Szukali chłopca po całym lesie. Szukał drobnych w kieszeni. Szukam w szafie czystej bluzki (nie: czystą bluzkę). Szukaliśmy tej egzotycznej rośliny (nie: za tą egzotyczną rośliną) we wszystkich kwiaciarniach.
_Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA​


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Zgadzam się z poprzednikami.

Dopełniacz: szukam (kogo? czego?) zdjęcia / szukam *go*
Biernik: widzę (kogo? co?) zdjęcie / widzę *je
*
Poza tym 'go' to zarówno męski (on) jak i nijaki (ono) zaimek (z tym że 'go' w przypadku zaimka nijakiego -ono- występuje tylko w dopełniaczu, a jeśli chodzi o zaimek rodzaju męskiego -on- jest to zarówno dopełniacz jak i biernik)


----------



## Tribal_Reign

Być może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się, że cały problem może wynikać ze sposobu w jaki zostało sformułowane to zdanie. Większość ludzi raczej nie myśli o gramatyce, a ich pojęcie o "poprawności" danej konstrukcji wynika raczej z nabytych nawyków (najczęściej spotykanych przez nich form). 

"Szukam go" jest gramatycznie w 100% poprawne, ale *przeważnie* się tak "nie mówi". Myślę, że większość powiedziałaby po prostu "czekaj, szukam" (lub "czekaj, zaraz znajdę"). "Szukam go" to w tym wypadku "hiperpoprawność". Stąd, jak mniemam, wątpliwości Twoich polskich przyjaciół.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W moim pojęciu "go" to skrócone, nieakcentowana (nieemfatyczna) forma "jego". Moim zdaniem użycie tej formy w cytowanym zdaniu jest zupełnie normalne. Wątpliwości biorą się raczej z powodu identyczności form biernika i dopełniacza w rodzaju męskim, oraz identyczności form dopełniacza zaimków rodzaju męskiego i nijakiego. Ja sam zaczęłem mieć wątpliwości właśnie z tej ostatniej przyczyny, zasugerowany popularnym błędem użycia "go" jako biernika rodzaju nijakego.


----------



## marco_2

Ja również zgadzam się z poprzednikami i mogę tylko dodać, że o wiele częstszym błędem jest nieużywanie zaimka *je *tam, gdzie należałoby go zastosować, tj. w bierniku l.poj. dla rzeczowników rodzaju nijakiego _(widzę dziecko - widzę *go* _zamiast _je_) i w bierniku l.mn. dla rzeczowników rodzaju żeńskiego (_widzę dziewczyny - widzę *ich* _zamiast _je_) - może to jeszcze wpływ języka rosyjskiego, a może chęć uproszczenia systemu odmiany zaimków czyli lenistwo.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Żeby podsumować temat należałoby powiedzieć, że:
_Szukać_ stosuje się zawsze i tylko z dopełniaczem, nigdy z biernikiem, za to _znaleźć_ z biernikiem.
Deklinacja zaimków jest następująca:

      .         .    ..... .... Męski    ... Żeński ...     Nijaki
Mianownik .... on. ....          ona ...        ono
Dopełniacz ..  jego, go ... jej ....   jego, go
Biernik ........   jego ....       ją ....          je
Celownik ...... jemu ...       jej ...        jemu
Narzędnik ...  nim ....        nią ...        nim
Miejscownik ... nim ...       niej ...        nim


----------



## Roy776

Jeśli większość z Was mówi, że trzeba być 'go' a nie 'je', to na pewno się nie mylę. Teraz muszę tylko przekonać koleżankę, że nie ma racji w tej sprawie. Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi


----------



## dreamlike

Tu nie chodzi o to co mówi większość, tylko co mówi gramatyka j. polskiego.


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> Tu nie chodzi o to co mówi większość, tylko co mówi gramatyka j. polskiego.



Ja to wiem, ale moja koleżanka pozornie nie


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Tu nie chodzi o to co mówi większość, tylko co mówi gramatyka j. polskiego.



Czasy gramatyki proskryptywnej sprzeciwiającej się większości bezpowrotnie minęły.


----------



## Thomas1

Ciekawy artykuł na ten temat podaje Komisja Językowa:Mowa potoczna, telewizja i prasa dostarczają jednak przykładów na użycie biernika: _Szukaliśmy panią_ (film TV _Pani ambasador_, 7 III 1972), _Szukałem podstawkę_ (Teatr TV _Emancypantki_, 19 XII 1971), _Wyszukał odpowiedź_ (TV, _Pamiętniki Ziem Odzyskanych_, 19 III 1972), _Nie wiem, gdzie to szukać_ (mowa pot.), _Poszukaj mamę_ (mowa pot.). 
Wprawdzie przy czasowniku szukać tylko 31% ankietowanych użyło biernika, ale już pochodne: _wyszukać, poszukać_ miały odpowiednio 50% i 56% użyć z biernikiem. Rozpatrując composita czasownika szukać nietrudno zauważyć że dwa spośród nich, mianowicie _odszukać _i _przeszukać_ mają składnię biernikową. Mówimy _odszukałem matkę, córkę__,_ _przeszukałem książkę, mieszkanie_ itp. Bardzo prawdopodobne, że użycie biernika po czasownikach _wyszukać, poszukać _pojawia się w wyniku analogii do przypadka stosowanego w związku z _odszukać, przeszukać, _po których dopełnienie kładzie się stale w bierniku. _Można przypuszczać, że gdy wszystkie_ derywaty prefiksalne czasownika szukać ustalą biernik, wówczas tendencja ta obejmie w szerszym zakresie i samą podstawę. Nie wykluczone też, że czasownik wyszukać, który charakteryzuje się dwojakim rządem w zależności od znaczenia (w znaczeniu 'wynaleźć' rządzi biernikiem, a w znaczeniu 'wystarać się o co* — dopełniaczem) ze względu na niewielkie różnice semantyczne zaczyna ustalać jedną składnię — z biernikiem.
http://books.google.pl/books?id=ayx...a=X&ei=c1zHUb-pLcXqswaUvICwBA&ved=0CDUQ6AEwAQ​
Reasumując normatywnie:szukać + dopełniacz: szukać zdjęć
poszukać + dopełniacz: poszukać zdjęć
odszukać + biernik: odszukać zdjęcia
przeszukać + biernik: przeszukać zdjęcia
wyszukać + biernik/dopełniacz: wyszukać zdjęcia/zdjęć​ W ostatnim przykładzie znacznie częstszy byłby biernik (przynajmniej z mojego doświadczenia).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Roy776 said:


> Jeśli większość z Was mówi, że trzeba być 'go' a nie 'je', to na pewno się nie mylę. Teraz muszę tylko przekonać koleżankę, że nie ma racji w tej sprawie. Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi



...mówi, że ma być ...
albo
... mówi, że trzeba używać
"trzeba być" można użyć w następującym kontekście : "trzeba być silnym, odważnym, cierpliwym" (tylko o ludziach).


----------



## Katatoniczka

Jedynie "szukam go" brzmi dla mnie sensownie. "Szukam je" to jakiś potworek językowy, osobiście popukałabym się w głowę, gdyby ktoś mi tak powiedział, tzn Polak - bo raczej takiej wersji nie słyszałam, obcokrajowcowi oczywiście człowiek wszystko wybaczy. Ale poprawne jest "go".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Katatoniczka said:


> Jedynie "szukam go" brzmi dla mnie sensownie. "Szukam je" to jakiś potworek językowy, osobiście popukałabym się w głowę, gdyby ktoś mi tak powiedział, tzn Polak - bo raczej takiej wersji nie słyszałam, obcokrajowcowi oczywiście człowiek wszystko wybaczy. Ale poprawne jest "go".



Wygląda na to, że wyważasz otwarte drzwi. Nikt tutaj takiej formy nie broni.


----------



## Katatoniczka

Jeśli dobrze rozumiem tę uwagę, ja oczywiście też nie bronię nikomu mówić jak chce, natomiast przyznaję po prostu, że taka forma brzmi dla mnie bardzo, bardzo obco, ja bym tak nie powiedziała, w niczyich ustach tak nie słyszałam, w książkach takiej formy również nie widywałam. Może trochę nieuprzejmie to ujęłam, jak tak to przepraszam, ale no bardzo bym się zdziwiła, słysząc takie słowa, prawdopodobnie bym rozmówcę poprawiła albo spytała dlaczego tak powiedział.


----------



## Roy776

Okej, koleżanka wciąż nie chce mi uwierzyć, że 'szukać go' jest poprawne i mówi, że mój przykład w pierwszym poście nie jest oryginalnym zdaniem, którego użyłem. To prawda, więc tutaj prawdziwe:

*"Czekaj, mam zdjęcie, które mogłoby Ci się podobać.* *Muszę go szukać, więc może nie odpowiadam natychmiast."*

Zmienia to coś dla Was? Wiem, że to ma być 'poszukać', nie chodzi mi o to, chcę tylko postować teraz oryginalne zdanie. Według źródła Tomasza 'poszukać' i 'szukać' oba potrzebują dopełniacza.


----------



## Thomas1

Roy776 said:


> Okej, koleżanka wciąż nie chce mi uwierzyć, że 'szukać go' jest poprawne i mówi, że mój przykład w pierwszym poście nie jest oryginalnym zdaniem, którego użyłem.


Ach ci niewierni Tomaszowie...


> poszukać dk I postarać się znaleźć, spędzić pewien czas na szukaniu, odnaleźć kogoś lub coś   ktoś poszukał, coś poszukało kogoś, czegoś (nie: kogoś, coś, nie: za kimś, nie: za czymś)   (u kogoś, gdzieś): Chyba poszukam nowej opiekunki (nie: nową opiekunkę) do dziecka. W końcu poszukał pomocy u psychologa. Azor, poszukaj swojej miski.
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA





> To prawda, więc tutaj prawdziwe:
> 
> *"Czekaj, mam zdjęcie, które mogłoby Ci się podobać.* *Muszę go szukać, więc może nie odpowiadam natychmiast."*
> 
> Zmienia to coś dla Was? Wiem, że to ma być 'poszukać', nie chodzi mi o to, chcę tylko postować teraz oryginalne zdanie. Według źródła Tomasza 'poszukać' i 'szukać' oba potrzebują dopełniacza.


Nadal dopełniacz. 
Z odpowiedzi koleżanki wnioskuję, że przyswoiła tę formę, tj. "(po)szukać + biernik", na tyle, że zastąpiła nią formę poprawną -- "(po)szukać + dopełniacz". To jest dość częste i może mieć różne powody (dla przykładu podam coś, czego dowiedziałem się szukając informacji na temat rządu "szukać": w rejonie Krakowa bardzo często używa się składni "szukać za czymś", która w standardowej polszczyźnie uważana jest za germanizm (por. _nach etwas suchen_ w niemieckim); nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby niektóre osoby, używające "szukać za czymś", uznawały tę formę za poprawną). Niemniej jednak tylko "(po)szukać + dopełniacz" jest poprawne. 

PS: sugerowałbym użyć "nie odpowiem" zamiast "nie odpowiadam" i "wymagają" zamiast "potrzebują".


----------

